# Attaching gate header to vinyl siding



## jpm175 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a 3' gap between my garage and the one next to me (narrow lots) and I plan to build a small gate for added security and privacy.

My garage has vinyl siding on it, and I plan to attach a 2x6 as a header to the garage.

I am thinking that removing a vertical strip of the siding is not a great idea, since it might cause leakage problems (unless I silicone the heck out of it).

Do you think I should be removing any siding, or just leaving it and squishing it down with the header?
Or should I just remove 3 small pieces for the hinges, and make 3 small 6"x6" headers so that my hinges are far enough away from the siding so they don't interfere?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

A gate needs more support than loose, flexible, thin piece of vinyl if you want the gate to work or provide security.

Vinyl siding is just loose panels that move and are hung or suspended and allowed to move (shrink, expand) and just divert most of the general rain, but are not good for resisting and wind driven rain.

Cut out the siding and find a way to anchor the 2x6 to the real structure of the house. Use J channels where the siding butts up to the 2x6 just as is done at windows and other openings.

Dick


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i wouldn't attach to the corner,use concrete and make the post independent of the structure...do it nice


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

What I did, was to use a piece of 1/2" copper water pipe as a sleeve.
Holding the 2X? in position I drilled a small pilot hole through the 2X? , though the siding and into a stud. Did this in several places on 8" centers.
Setting the lumber aside, I drilled the siding with a drill large enough to allow the copper sleeve to go in and contact solid material.
Then I cut off a piece of pipe to make a sleeve that was just long enough to prevent the board from being lagged too tight and crushing the siding.
I caulked the sleeve around the hole and inside. Doing this with all the holes. The caulking keeps out moisture and insects, and keeps the sleeves in position while you lag the board to the wall.


----------

